# Considering Digitrax, MRC, and NCE Systems...Your Preference?



## Nscale

I’m looking to buy a DCC starter set, and I think I’ve narrowed it down to either a Digitrax Zephyr, MRC Prodigy Express, or NCE PowerCab. In summary, here’s what I’d like from the system.

- The ability to control a relatively small N scale layout with 4-5 locomotives.
- The ability to control turnouts through stationary decoders.
- The ability to control the DCC system from a computer.

As this will be my first purchase of a DCC system, I just thought I’d see if I could get some thoughts or these opinions on these three systems, or just any comments on personal preference (overall build and quality, intuitiveness of the interface, etc.) of one manufacturer over another. 

At the moment, I think I’m leaning toward the NCE PowerCab. The display on the PowerCab just seems like it can show much more information than the Zephyr’s quad 7-segment display. Also, NCE does offer a USB adapter for their system which is available for under $40. 

Finally, by buying one of these “starter” models, am I limiting myself to certain functionality which is available in the more expensive models, or is the current rating/power output the main difference in these starter sets vs. the more expensive models?

Thanks to anyone who might be able to help!


----------



## britblad

Nscale said:


> I’m looking to buy a DCC starter set, and I think I’ve narrowed it down to either a Digitrax Zephyr, MRC Prodigy Express, or NCE PowerCab. In summary, here’s what I’d like from the system.


Keep in mind MRC is proprietary you have to use there decoders the other will work with other decoders Personally i am going for the NCE Power cab thanks to some good advice i got on here.

The zephyr is ok but its got an old segmented readout on it. Dont know how hard it is to program but from what i dead The Power Cab has very easy to understand instructions!

But that's just my 2 cents. the best advice is read up on all 3 and pick the one you like most!


----------



## NIMT

britblad said:


> Keep in mind MRC is proprietary you have to use there decoders


britblad, I do believe you are misinformed, MRC is Proprietary with their computer interface and software, but their system will run all manufactures decoders!
Digitrax and NCE will both run threw a computer system with the Digitrax PR3 Interface and JMRI a free open source software.
Both the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra and the NCE power cab are easy starter units, and are very comparable in quality.


----------



## tanj666

*Digitrax or NCE*

Hi,
I have both Digitrax and NCE. I don't know about MRC at all so will make no comment on this make.

I have Digitrax Super Empire Builder on the OO gauge, a higher end piece of kit than the Zephyr but I am very impressed with the quality of this kit. It has so many functions and features, I don't think I'm anywhere near having tried them all after a year. One big plus for this level of system is that it doesn't reset after a short on the track (commonly caused by points being set the wrong way).

The NCE PowerCAB is used on my N Gauge. Primarily for compatibility with my local MRC in Coventry. The NCE is a joy to use and has several expansion paths. As it ships, it is prone to a complete reset on encountering a short, which is annoying, but this years planned upgrade to a ProCAB will fix that. It's the easiest to program I've encountered, it can easily be used one handed, even with my small chubby hands. It has plenty of features, including an easy way to switch between two loco's on the track.

My advice, is try go to a shop and look at both, try them out and see which suits you best in terms of how you operate your layout. I like walkabout controllers, you might like the desk based Zephyr which is similar in features to my SEB (in terms of the ones I use so far).

Hope my thoughts help,

Anthony


----------



## NIMT

tanj666,
Stick a Digitrax PR3 on either your N or OO system to add computer interfacing and check out JMRI, makes it a complete breeze to program with either controller and you can store a roster of your engines.
You can also run your engines from there too!


----------



## Massey

I can only speak for the Digitrax system personally. I have 2 Digitrax starter sets and both are good. I do not own the Zephyr but I have had some experience with the system. It is a very good system that will grow with your layout and is very firendly to expansions of new throttles and extra boosters. If you decide later to get the DCS100 command station the Zephyr will become a throttle, if you just add the DB150 booster then your Zephyr remains the command station but you get 5 amps of power instead of the 3. With a PR3 or Locobuffer you can add computer interface for programing and loco control. 

I hear that the NCE can do all of the same as well but that the NCE has a few quirks that the Digitrax does not have. On the flip side of that the Zephyr does not like programming some sound decoders with out computer interface. It is half a dozen of one or 6 of another.

Massey


----------



## MarkAlt

Using the Zephyr Xtra and wondering if NCE might be better?

I have a mix of decoders and the Zephyr mostly gives me "D nr" errors trying to read CV values.

Tried calling Digitrax support, but the only solution they offer is to put a resistor or small (non-LED) light to load down the programming track. That seems to make no difference - on or off.

Admittedly, I'm moving around between decoders and that's confusing. Sometimes, the Zephyr will display "Full" when there is only 1 train on the track.

Doubt my Zephyr is bad, but at the point where I can't even read or write engine addresses.

Thinking about getting the PR3 computer interface. Maybe a computer display will help make more sense out of this?


----------



## NIMT

Mark,
Your Zephyr being bad is probably not the issue. I have found that 99% of the time you just need to clean the wheels and or the programing track to be able to read or write to it.
A PR3 makes programing SOOOOOO much easier, you can physically look at what your programing and also save it to a roster file for later use.


----------



## Massey

Alot of the time you have to be careful which mode you are programing in. Ops mode allows you to set things like the speed tables and some other settings while the engine is on the main and it will only set the engine you are wanting. If you try to set an address in ops mode you will set the entire layout to that address. While on programing track make sure that the engine's wheels are clean, the track is clean and that you are in the right mode. If you are trying to read a CV while in ops mode all engines are going to respond and the command station will get confused.

Massey


----------



## manchesterjim

*Which do I prefer??*

I've only used the MRC Commander and Digitrax Super Empire Builder. The MRC was my starter and, for me, it quickly proved to be limited in functionality. 

That said....it was my first taste of DCC and I was hooked!

Didn't take me long to move into another system, and from all the reading I decided on Digitrax. I am NOT sorry that I did.....its been fun, but then, I'm a geek and electronics projects always appeal to me.

That's the limit of my experience and also my preference. I'm told the NCE system is good....I've just not had any experience with it that would allow me to make a preference call.

Jim


----------

